# Prince Hall Masonry Recognition Details



## Blake Bowden (Jul 21, 2009)

Historical Maps


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that it is important to know that the GLoOK now allows visitation between the two jurisdictions as of this year. From what I have been told recently.


----------



## Bro.Matthew (Jul 21, 2009)

They signed a compact at the last Grand Lodge Communication,and just last month
released a protocol for intervisitation.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 21, 2009)

Bro.Matthew said:


> They signed a compact at the last Grand Lodge Communication,and just last month
> released a protocol for intervisitation.



I'd like to take a look at that.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 21, 2009)

we all most got em all but it is so sad that it si taking this long. I mean people are people.


----------



## Bro.Matthew (Jul 22, 2009)

Takes time to undo thousands of years of predjudice.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

Bro Matt, are you coming down to the Valley of Dallas this weekend with the Guthrie store?


----------

